# Whats a good lens for macro?



## Aakajx (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a canon 6d so I'm after a good canon macro lens to take pictures of bugs up close and flowers. I want to are all the tiny details up close


----------



## Edsport (Nov 28, 2014)

You could use extension tubes for macro which is cheap compared to a dedicated macro lens. Click on the link...

Canon tube extension | eBay


----------



## Overread (Nov 28, 2014)

What is a rough idea of your overall budget and also what is your other equipment (specifically things like tripods and flash units-


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 28, 2014)

Aakajx said:


> I have a canon 6d so I'm after a good canon macro lens to take pictures of bugs up close and flowers. I want to are all the tiny details up close


Besides what has been mentioned you can buy a lens and reverse it.....I did that with a Nokton 35mm and stopped it down a bit and it takes excellent macros...but you do have to be very close to the subject.  With other lenses like some telephotos, you can get a good macro type shot and still be a bit further away so as not to disturb the subject.


----------



## snerd (Nov 28, 2014)

Just get a good one already! Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro. It rocks!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2014)

Hard to say...LOT of choices. The Canon 100mm f/2.8 EF USM macro is solid and affordable, but not a "pretty" imager in terms of its out of focus highlight rendering, which has sharp, septagonal bokeh balls. I had one for years, and NEVER liked it, sold it earlier this year for about what I payed for it five years earlier.

The Tamron 90mm AF-SP Di is a great macro lens; better than the Canon in term,s of a "pretty" image and its background rendering. MANY available used, been made for  years now.

Tokina 100mm f/2.8 ATX-Pro is another good value. I say buy a macro lens used, not new. Many are bought, tried, then retired, later traded in, or sold at a huge loss. So...look for used macro lenses. I have seen literally 30-year-old macro lenses in LIKE NEW, barely-used states (and have bought two of them, dirt-cheap).


----------



## Flyextreme (Nov 28, 2014)

Usually something in the 90-105mm range is a good place to start. Tokina, Tamron, Sigma are all very good lenses. I'm partial to Sigma personally. You, or just about anyone else, would be hard pressed to tell the difference, if at all,  in IQ from a Canon lens at twice the price or more. Research the Sigma 105.

Third-party macro lenses - Amateur Photographer


----------

